# Tutorial in Eclipse importieren



## MrScholle (26. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
Im Rahmen meiner schulischen Ausbildung zum ITA mache ich grad ein Praktikum und entwickle einen Wizard, der xml-Dateien einliest, den Nutzer Änderungen/Einstellungen vornehmen lässt und dann ein Word-Dokument ausspuckt.
Das ganze mit Java und Eclipse, in der Schule lernen wir C++ mit DevC++. Normal programmier ich nur im Unterricht, also 3 Std. die Woche, jetzt mach ich 40.^^ Dementsprechend bin ich damit ziemlich ge-/überfordert und kenn mich kaum mit Eclipse aus.
Wie auch immer.. vorgestern hab ich angefangen mit Swing rumzuspielen, n erstes GUI designed und bin dann bei der Frage, wie ich den Frameinhalt verändere ohne mit setVisible zu arbeiten (was denk ich ziemlich schnell extrem unübersichtlich würde^^) auf* folgendes Tutorial *gestoßen: 
Creating Wizard Dialogs with Java Swing

Genau das was ich brauche, aber als Anfänger versteh ich so gut wie nix wenn ich mir das durchlese. Bisher bin ich auch mit "einfach drauf los, rumprobieren bis es klappt und halbwegs verstanden ist" ganz gut gefahren, deswegen würd ich ganz gern *den Sample Dialog am Ende dese Tutorials irgendwie in Eclipse reinbringen*, damit ich n bisschen damit rumspielen kann. *Kann mir jemand genau erklären wie ich das mache?*

Und falls mir jetzt jemand n Link hier hin knallen kann + dem Kommentar "gidf" oder "Forensuche benutzen!", dann tut es mir leid, aber in den meisten Fällen kommt bei passenden Fragen nur n knapper Kommentar mit "mach doch so und so", der Fragesteller weiß bescheid, bedankt sich und ich denk nur "ahhhhhh.. so und so.. natürlich.. äh.. was?!"  Wenn ich dann nach "so und so" google kommt meist wieder n Tutorial dass ich kaum verstehe und wieder weitere Fragen aufwirft.
Also, die eventuelle Redundanz tut mir leid, aber für mich wäre es (hoffe ich zumindest  ) ne riesen Hilfe, wenn ich die nächsten 9 Wochen hin und wieder einfach fragen kann, mit dem Zusatz dass ich ne Antwort für Anfänger brauche. 

Danke,
Scholle


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Aug 2011)

Das WizardSource.jar File runterladen und entpacken. Dort drin findest du die .java Klassen.
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/GUI/swing/wizard/WizardSource.jar


----------



## MrScholle (26. Aug 2011)

Vielen Dank.
Hatte das auch als erstes ausprobiert, aber nur Fehlermeldungen erhalten und dann schnell wieder sein lassen, weil ich dachte dass es dann mit dem im Tut erwähnten Anttool gemacht werden muss etc. Nu hab ichs nochmal vernünftig ausprobiert und es geht


----------

